# Il grande cinema italiano



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

Un patrimonio culturale... Lo amo... Tante di quei film che ricordarseli tutti non è facile.... Postiamo le scene che più ci son piaciute... Come un piccolo omaggio... Comincio con "Ieri, Oggi,  Domani" del 63...[video=youtube_share;2WBiTEwtj-4]http://youtu.be/2WBiTEwtj-4[/video]
[video=youtube_share;VgQxI_KHD2o]http://youtu.be/VgQxI_KHD2o[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

*Matrimonio all'Italiana*

[video=youtube_share;NwnXLFLBuuE]http://youtu.be/NwnXLFLBuuE[/video]
[video=youtube_share;W1glr392HYQ]http://youtu.be/W1glr392HYQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2015)

*Umberto D.*

Un capolavoro[video=youtube_share;WuIgBiMXtNg]http://youtu.be/WuIgBiMXtNg[/video]


----------



## Nobody (30 Settembre 2015)

è difficile scegliere un film tra tanti capolavori assoluti, ma se devo scegliere un film che rappresenta meglio il nostro paese, scelgo questo.
[video=youtube;h52X8GxIhg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h52X8GxIhg0[/video]


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un capolavoro[video=youtube_share;WuIgBiMXtNg]http://youtu.be/WuIgBiMXtNg[/video]


madonna che tristezza questo film .




per spezzare l'egemonia dei film romani nomino l'albero degli zoccolihttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8ikfdVOrUw


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2015)

Visconti...

[video=youtube;BJT5BUZr_9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJT5BUZr_9Y[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2015)

Antonioni...

[video=youtube;Zdep1bUuCFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zdep1bUuCFw[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2015)

Questo è UN CAPOLAVORO SOMMO

Bertolucci, "Il conformista", tratto da un romanzo di Moravia che non è degno di memoria.

[video=youtube;JIDmP-4FNnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIDmP-4FNnk[/video]


----------



## Eratò (3 Ottobre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;uL8UQbUolMo]http://youtu.be/uL8UQbUolMo[/video]


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube;NJdNMlEbp6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJdNMlEbp6k[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;-5MMIMKhJNs]http://youtu.be/-5MMIMKhJNs[/video]


----------



## Falcor (25 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è la migliore scena in assoluto del cinema italiano di sempre:

[video=youtube;pIComyzyv7Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIComyzyv7Y[/video]


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;fwp9qHrDKk0]https://youtu.be/fwp9qHrDKk0[/video]


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;9QNLBrfP6TM]https://youtu.be/9QNLBrfP6TM[/video]


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;vHBDaw3kc3I]https://youtu.be/vHBDaw3kc3I[/video]


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;1EkV0laVxnw]https://youtu.be/1EkV0laVxnw[/video]


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;AGuTCVZ6L6c]https://youtu.be/AGuTCVZ6L6c[/video]


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;qtP3FWRo6Ow]https://youtu.be/qtP3FWRo6Ow[/video]


----------



## bettypage (29 Dicembre 2015)

[video=youtube_share;jP8_L4fr-q4]https://youtu.be/jP8_L4fr-q4[/video]


----------

